
What's the best way to structure data from a video? - corbinpage
Is there software to &quot;parse&quot; video content and get information about what happened in the frame and at what time?<p>Imagine there&#x27;s security camera footage and instead of watching the whole video, software could process it to say that a person entered a frame at a given time or a dog walked by.<p>Is there a commercial product or open source option for accomplishing this scenario? Possibly using ML?
======
travma
In matlab you can split a video into frames and perform some tasks on the
images (neural net, DAISY, etc). There's examples of object detection on
images if you google it.

